#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Ищу "ДРЕВНИЙ ПУТЬ, БЕЛЫЕ ОБЛАКА, По следам Будды"

## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти 3 том? Или его еще не издали?

----------


## Eshe Drug

Третий том? Нет есть 2 тома из 3 частей!

----------


## Good

Уже отвечал в этой теме:http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=14966, сообщение №4.

----------


## Rushny

> Третий том? Нет есть 2 тома из 3 частей!


Как я понял, эти три части имеют названия: 

ДРЕВНИЙ ПУТЬ
БЕЛЫЕ ОБЛАКА 
По следам Будды

Вопрос остается открытым: где найти в русском переводе третью часть (том, книгу, как  угодно назовите), которая предположительно называется "По следам Будды" и посвящена описанию последних лет жизни и Махапаринирваны Бхагавана?

Перерыл весь доступный мне сектор Сети и НИЧЕГО не нашел. 
Все как сговорились тупо замалчивать простой ответ на простой вопрос!

----------


## Kit

> Уже отвечал в этой теме:http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=14966, сообщение №4.


В приведенной вами ссылке нет третьей части книги.

*Присоединяюсь к уважаемому Rushny и Esanandhavanatthāyadipa с вопросом поиска третьей части этого произведения.*

----------

Joy (05.10.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Первый раз слышу, но вообще у Ерша бь спросил.
Сия книга - моя настольная "Библия".

----------

Пема Ванчук (17.08.2012), Петр Полянцев (09.01.2014)

----------


## Zom

> Перерыл весь доступный мне сектор Сети и НИЧЕГО не нашел. 
> Все как сговорились тупо замалчивать простой ответ на простой вопрос!


Простой ответ на простой вопрос - прочитайте Махапариниббана сутту и получите информацию так сказать "из первых рук".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.08.2012)

----------


## Raudex

если что - у меня есть эта книжка в доке
81 глава
последняя это глава или нет я не знаю

----------


## Kit

> если что - у меня есть эта книжка в доке
> 81 глава
> последняя это глава или нет я не знаю


А скажите пожалуйста адрес вашего дока.

----------


## Odvulpa

> Сообщение от *Raudex*
> если что - у меня есть эта книжка в доке
> 81 глава


Скажите пожалуйста а как можно получить этот док?

----------


## Rushny

> Простой ответ на простой вопрос - прочитайте Махапариниббана сутту и получите информацию так сказать "из первых рук".


Спасибо за ваш простой ответ, но данную сутту я уже читал... И не только из Палийского канона, но и махаянский вариант на ту же тему.
Но все равно, спасибо.
Хотя ответ на мой простой вопрос у вас вышел какой-то не совсем простой. И не совсем о том, что спрашивалось... Я ведь конкретным произведением конкретного автора интересовался... 
И тем не мене большое спасибо. 
Дело ведь посоветовали хорошее.

P.S. В общем и целом разделяю ваш скепсис по отношению к базовой дхармической образованности практиков Ваджраяны и Дзогчена. К величайшему сожалению, ну очень уж многие мои ваджрные братья и сестры ни сутты, ни сутры не читают.

----------


## Rushny

> если что - у меня есть эта книжка в доке
> 81 глава
> последняя это глава или нет я не знаю


Действительно, согласно содержанию в большинстве доступных в Сети вариантов этого текста, это именно последняя глава.
Но т. н. "Книга третья" содержит в себе главы от 56-й до 81-й.
Присоединяюсь к братьям, уже испросившим у вас данный текст. 
Каким образом можно его со всеми благодарностями получить?

----------


## Raudex

положил сюда

----------

Good (11.10.2010), Odvulpa (11.10.2010), Rushny (11.10.2010)

----------


## Орхан

> положил сюда


Уважаемый Raudex, не могли бы Вы выложить этот файл еще раз? Я обыскал всю Сеть, только на этом форуме наткнулся на сообщение о том, что третья книга есть в электронном виде.
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Владислав Бро

Здесь есть три части.

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Здесь есть три части.


Увы, там ограниченный доступ

----------


## Akaguma

Кто читал, о чем в третьей части? Вторая же закончилась париниббаной Будды.

----------


## Борис Оширов

Вторая Книга заканчивается историей бхикшуни Патакары и Уппалаванны.
Вот содержание глав третьей части:
КНИГА ТРЕТЬЯ
56) Полное осознание дыхания
57) Плот – это не берег
58) Горсть драгоценной земли
59) Сеть теорий
60) Горе госпожи Висакха
61) Рык льва
62) Крик Шарипутры
63) Все дороги к морю
64) Круг рождения и смерти
65) Не полный и не пустой
66) Четыре горы
67) Поэт океана
68) Трое чудесных ворот
69) Куда уйдет Будда?
70) Перепел и сокол
71) Искусство игры на ситаре
72) Тихое сопротивление
73) Спрятанный рис
74) Крик царицы слонов
75) Слезы счастья
76) Плоды практики
77) Звезды в твоих глазах
78) Две тысячи шафранных одежд
79) Грибы с сандалового дерева
80) Будьте усердны!
81) Древний путь, белые облака
О паринирване повествуется как раз в Третьей книге.

----------


## Akaguma

> Вторая Книга заканчивается историей бхикшуни Патакары и Уппалаванны.
> Вот содержание глав третьей части:
> КНИГА ТРЕТЬЯ
> 56) Полное осознание дыхания
> 57) Плот – это не берег
> 58) Горсть драгоценной земли
> 59) Сеть теорий
> 60) Горе госпожи Висакха
> 61) Рык льва
> ...


У меня это все во втором томе.

----------


## Борис Оширов

> У меня это все во втором томе.


Не всем так повезло. В и-нете, в свободном доступе был выложен текст без 56 - 81 глав. Теперь их-то все и ищут.

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Увы, там ограниченный доступ


Скачать нельзя, но читать же вроде можно без регистрации, почему ограниченный? Вот здесь тогда ещё можно скачать.

----------

Борис Оширов (17.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

кому надо в личку е-мейл и вышлю.

----------


## Петр Полянцев

На ру-трекере мы выложили эту книгу полностью.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21723

----------

